# Want to adopt a pigeon....



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi All,

I am looking to adopt a pigeon as a companion for mine. I had posted here last month, but had to put my search on hold due to a family emergency.

Now I am back to searching. I have contacted the person on the found pigeon thread about a white pigeon in the Pittsburgh area. I'm hoping to hear back from her, but in case I don't, I thought I would post here.

I am almost certain my bird is a female. She is in an outdoor pen, 13 feet by 7 feet. She is all white, I was able to trace her leg bands, and the former owner said I could keep her as she was quite some distance from home.
She is an 06, so I would like to the new bird to be young also.

I am not particular on the breed. Male or female would be fine. I do not want to breed, so if I got a male, I could replace the eggs with fakes.

I am located in western PA, between Pittsburgh and the NY state line.
I would also consider having one shipped.
Please let me know if anyone has a bird needing a home. 
Thanks!!


----------



## LittleGreys (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm getting a new pigeon next week! 
Yay! Thanks to Geroge who sent me a list of people in my area with racing pigeons. One contacted me today, he is about an hour away from me, but his wife drives right past my work so she is going to drop off my new bird next week!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*I am happy for you Littlegreys. I bet you are excited! Be sure and tell us all about your new arrival. *


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so wonderful. Thanks for the great news and thank you George, for making it possible.

Reti


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

That's GREAT! Show us pics when you get your new bird!


----------

